# Java3D- der Mausklick auf Nodes



## Developer_X (19. Apr 2009)

Hi, ich hab da mal ne Frage...
also früher in meinen Tutorials habe ich da mal ein sehr komplexes Programm gehabt
mit dem etwas geschah, wenn man auf einen Node klickte, ich wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr da
eine einfache Methode habt, z.B. dass wenn ich NodeA anklicke etwas gesystemoutprintlned wird...

eine ganz einfache Methode

Danke für jede Antwort, Developer_X


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Apr 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> etwas gesystemoutprintlned



Hääh?


----------



## Ebenius (21. Apr 2009)

Und deswegen holst Du das Thema aus der Versenkung?


----------



## Developer_X (21. Apr 2009)

egal, ich hab eh schon ne lösung


----------

